# Yankees or Angels?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Yankees or Angels?

When a $126M team meets a $62M team. Beat the Skanks.
Gooooooo Angels!!!!!!!!!!!

Anaheim Angels  all the way!







Cuz Its Baseball Angel's Style!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I've got a rally monkey at work that I want to post here in a picture, but I can't seem to get it to work. 

The Angels seem content in playing the Yankees in the 1st round (ALDS). 1st game is Tuesday at 5pm PT. 2nd game is Wednesday and probably a day game. I'd rather play the Yanks in a best of 5 instead of best of 7. We only have to win one on the road and the 2 at home instead of winning at least 2 in enemy territory. Angels game with the backup team last night was pretty good. M's won in 12, but the good starters (Glaus doesn't count right now) like Salmon and Anderson didn't play. 

Washburn will be pitching in the 1st game on Tuesday. Angels already have 60 million wrapped up to pay next year, so the salary will certainly go up. I don't know what Angels style of baseball is, but I would love to play Oakland in the ALCS. 

Let's go Angels. Angels win in 4 games.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

As a Red Sox fan I have to say Go Angels!


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

As a Mariners fan, I say....Beat the Yankees!


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

As a Dodger fan, I say, go Halos!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

As a westerner, I say Go Angels!!!

They are also the parent club for our AAA baseball team the Salt Lake Stingers.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

As a Yankees fan, I say "Enjoy it while you can." I had to endure 15 years of losing Yankee teams....Now I know how Chicago Bulls fans felt.....


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *As a Yankees fan, I say "Enjoy it while you can." I had to endure 15 years of losing Yankee teams....Now I know how Chicago Bulls fans felt..... *


I hear you CNSF and I felt bad for all the Yankee fans who were caught in the middle of the whole YES Cable TV/Dish Network disagreements as a fan of pro sports myself, but try and tell this to the 90 year old die hard Red Sox fan at Fenway Park who hasn't seen a championship since 1918!!!! 

By the way, congrats on how well you are doing in the survivor challenge so far.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Since I grew up in Southern California and my Dodgers managed to once again screw up their place in the playoffs, I say go California Angels! But get the blue uniforms back, I hate that red color. AND go anyone who can beat the Giants.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Unthinkable _
> *
> By the way, congrats on how well you are doing in the survivor challenge so far. *


Am I really doing that well??? Thx. I'll have to check.

Although I am a die hard Yankee fan, I do feel for the Red Sox. 1986 was one of my hardest years....i.e. which team do you root for? I actually rooted for Boston (yes, a Yankee fan rooting for Boston).

If only they didn't sell the Babe......

At least I can now say "Dish will carry every Yankee game for the remainder of the 2002 season."


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> * At least I can now say "Dish will carry every Yankee game for the remainder of the 2002 season." *


LOL!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The rally monkey was working overtime Friday. The Angels rallied from an early five-run deficit to defeat the Yankees 9-6, thanks to Darin Erstad's RBI double and Tim Salmon's two-run homer in the eighth. Anaheim now leads its best-of-five AL Division Series 2-1.

Gooooooo Angels!!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!! I'm more shocked than anyone. I can't believe it. With a little bit of luck then it's a sweep! Washburn vs Wells today. We can beat Wells. We need an early lead. Hospital beds around Orange County are starting to get filled up.  World Series tickets go on sale next week!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

As a fan of ALL other teams besides Yanks, go Angels. That team looked amazing last night. 9 to 6, and they were down 6 to 1.


----------



## Gemini365i (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, I for one and tired of the Yanees. YEAH I LIVE IN NYC!

It's only when the Yanees win, that everyone jumps on the bandwagon. When they lose, you don't hear the same attitude.

I am rooting for the Mets. Give them some respect, and OH YEAH...Angels, Kick the Yankees azz BTW 

JE


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

I am curious as to how Yankees fans viewed the following thread that was posted a few days ago by Skip Freeman to: alt.sports.baseball.ny-yankees,alt.sports.baseball.calif-angels,alt.sports.baseball.bos-redsox

Subject: Wave It, Sori.

Yeah, go ahead and wave that finger in the air now, Soriano. 

I like you, man, I like you a lot but you still have a thing or two to
learn about being in the major leagues. You do not go waving your fist around over your head or get all celebratory just because you hit a go-ahead run in the SECOND FRICKIN' GAME of a DIVISION CHAMPIONSHIP series.

You might do so if you get a similar home run in game seven of a World Series but I seem to recall some fist waving on your part in the eighth inning of last year's game seven and we all know how that turned out. Then again, maybe you forgot about it. Your poor conduct tonight indicates that you very well may have.

You should take a clue from Troy Glaus. After he hit his go ahead run tonight the fist he pumped in the air remained well below his
chin-line.

-Skip 

BTW: Please excuse the cross-posting but I want to see if any
knowledgable baseball fans agree with me. If you think I'm wrong, I want to know. I don't claim to know everything about baseball.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I saw that in the Angels newsgroup. I agree. I liked Kevin's take last night on FOX of Soriano overswinging because of the 40/40 club. Soriano was trying to get his stats higher, but it's causing the ballclub to suffer. Angels about to start. Go Angels! Knock Wells out in the 2nd inning. Nice sunny day today! Ball travels farther in the daytime.


----------



## Gemini365i (Sep 7, 2002)

I think this is an end to the Yankees KINGDOM, and their lackie fans. TG The Angels killed the Yankees.

2003.....LET'S GO METS!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Could we be setting up a repeat of the 1987 World Series? Twins win tomorrow, then go on to beat the Angels (since the Yanks are gone) and meet St. Louis (again) in the big one.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

The reign is over. Such a pity!  I like Joe from his Angels broadcasting days, but the pitching staff looks very old. I wasn't impressed with any of the starters in this series for both teams except for Washburn. Ortiz stunk last night. Lackey, Washburn and Rodriguez pitched the best in the whole series. 

On to the ALCS! I'd rather play the Twins, but the A's have better pitching. 1st game is Tuesday night at 5. I wonder who will start for the Angels? If it's Appier, we will need him to step up bigtime. Maybe Lackey? Washburn in game 2. Angels hit the crap out of the ball in this whole series. Back in the saddle again! Woohoo! Celebration continues here tonight! How about where you live? 
Angels in 6 in the ALCS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

ANGELS BEAT YANKEES! LCS HERE WE COME!!!

After watching the game yesterday, I love the Angels. Even though they beat the Indians 21-2 and that is the reason C.C.'s era is above 4, I still like them.

They have what it takes to win the world series.

POTENT OFFENSE 
self describing

GREAT BENCH (Four of Wooten, Kennedy, Fullmer, Palmeiro, Ochoa and Gil are on the bench)

GOOD BULLPEN

Could use another arm in the next round though. (A Cook, Levine, Pote, Sele ETC would be nice)

GREAT STAFF
Washburn
Appier
Ortiz (can be great)
Lackey/Sele in the next round.
ANGELS BEAT YANKEES! LCS HERE WE COME!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

Congratulation to the New York Yankees for exiting the playoffs so early. It will make the remaining playoffs so much more interesting.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

John - 

Rumor out here is Appier starts game 1. 
Lackey or Ortiz for game 2. 
Sele is just coming back from injury and wasn't on the ALDS roster. He might be used in the bullpen. 
Has Cook started since his Phoenix Giants days?  Cook wouldn't be a good starter. 
Ortiz pitches good in spurts especially against the Red Sox, but he was shaky in the ALDS start. 
Washburn to start game 3 on Friday is my wish which I have tickets!! Woohoo! 
Pote - yuck! 
They need to keep Rodriguez on the roster. I was real glad Scioscia added him for the ALDS. I saw him on TV at the AAA All-star game and he was great. 

The bench is great! Gil stunk with the Rangers, but he's done well with the Angels. Fullmer is the DH. Good pickup and 2nd half of the season. Is Hatcher that good of a hitting coach? 

Angels win in 6 games! Wouldn't it be nice to face the Cardinals in the WS? Finley and Edmonds and LaRussa. Angels vs Cardinals. That would be great!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Congrats to the Angels. I hope they go all the way. They were clearly the better team in the ALDS.

All the best to them.....

"A Yankee Fan"


----------

